# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  JKniager's Yoga Log

## Jkniager

Hello.  It would appear I'm a bit late to the class.  Thank you Spyguy for posting this in the ADA thread.  I want to try this for two reasons.
1). I want to get better at ADA but haven't really found a good way to start.

2). I am going to be driving soon and this could help me be a more defensive driver.

I just hope when I'm getting started I don't stress out for not being perfect.  That tends to happen with a lot of things.  I start exited but as I go on I notice more and more flaws and begin to yell at myself for not doing it right.  It is quite irritating.

----------


## Sivason

Welcome to the class. Don't worry about being late. This stuff takes years, and you have a lifetime. Honestly it will take most students a year or so to get through this, and that is good. All of this stuff is very strange the first time. You are trying to change the way your brain works, which takes time. Getting over your own self critisism is going to be one of your goals in the class. You are going to learn mental discipline, and maybe even how to avoid negative thoughts.

Oh, and have fun.

----------


## Jkniager

I tried level 2 and level 3 of the listening variant.  Both were quite fun.  I noticed in level 3 that I was zoning out and starting to daydream.  I'll try the other variations soon.  Just need to find a lollipop or equivalent.

----------


## Sivason

Hard candy, like a cough drop or Jolley rancher. I think the stick in your mouth would make it to easy to remember. It should be a challenge.

----------


## Jkniager

So I tried variant 3 today.  Used a peppermint candy.  For an extra challenge I decided to do it while watching TV.  I kept me focus for a while but eventually lost focus.  Regained it and on and off for a while.  I was able to prevent myself from biting the candy luckily.  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Good, it is hard to not bite down, it just comes so naturally. This kind of maintained focus on multiple inputs is something that you develop with practice. it will increase your ability to be aware, and that equals awareness in your dreams.

----------

